# Finally!!



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

Craftsman Dozer blade for my 26 hp GT5000 - $299.

Wheel Weights - FREE Brother in law


Not shoveling my drive...PRICELESS!!!

Actually the blade only cost me $199 cause of a Sears gift card they sent me for putting a dent (in the side) of my new range when delivered last month. Card came Friday, saw the 10% off sale, Friday nite I'm at Sears.

Took about 4 hrs to get all assembled today. Didn't even take the time to put on chains. I had shoveled the drive from our last 12" but didn't clear the "backing" area where we turn around to drive out. Having company tonite, so want to get the extra parking cleared. Went at that with the GT5K and man what a machine. The snow had melted into about 4" of very wet snow. Plowed straight swipes about 30' long without a hitch. Wound up with 2' high piles at end of parking area. Looks like a real plow was here.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Congrats muchgrass i know you will enjoy that I don't have snow to shovel but if i did it wouldn't last long before the shovel ended up somewhere in the neighbors yard:lmao:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That's good news muchgrass...it's always good when somebody gets a deal....How about posting some pics of your latest addition


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Congratulations muchgrass! Nothing like doing more work with less effort and sitting down as well. It's all good!


----------



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks guys. I did grab some pics, I will try to get them up tomorrow. It was awesome. 
I was a little concerned if the GT could do the job, but was not disappointed at all. I'll put the chains on tomorrow and then I'm ready for the next snow.


----------



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

Finally got some pics from first run of dozer blade on the GT.

Here's the boys with their new toys, 10 days after our biggest snow in years. Well at least I'm ready for the next one.


----------



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

Having some friends over, so wanted to clear a grass area where we normally park cars for barbeques. Second day of 40+ degrees and snow had melted to about 4" of very wet stuff, from 10" the week prior . Blade locked straight even without chains, GT kept plowing until I stopped. 

Only thing slowed me down was the wife yelling "you going to plow the whole yard?" Hmmm...well I do mow it all...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

In that first picture i say your ready and in the second picture it looks like you was having fun


----------



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

rst excursion into the GT world, and I am very impressed with the capability of the GT5000. Next test will be grading/leveling of two stalls and the corral. If its up to that, a JB jr may be in its future.

Finally took time from playing to put on the chains. Ready for the next snow.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

That dog looks like he's eyeing your tires!!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows… :ditto: = rusty chains

mucgrass…Your daughter is adorable
The GT5000 looks good too.
I’m sure you’ll be happy with your new tractor.
The more you use it, the more capable you will realize it is.
I’ve had mine for a couple of years and love it.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

Muchgrass, that's a fine looking machine you got yourself there! The blade is on my list of things to acquire for my GT5000 as well.

First things first for me though... tax refund will be in the bank on Friday. Then its off to buy lug tires, moldboard plow and disc to get myself ready for spring gardening!


----------



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

Six C's - Your right. Looks like the dog is saying shoulda just bought ag tires dummy...

My daughter is adorable??? Gee thanks, I have 3 and they are, but Somebody needs to check their meds, or should not be drinking during the day. Pic one is my son and pic 3 is my dog. Either you're not paying attention or my son and dog are really pissed at you.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Sorry.. Eye's just aren't what they use to be.
Taking the wrong Med's and drinking since 7am probably doesn't
help either.
:smoking:


----------



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

911 Be on the lookout for used attachments. I bougjh new the blade and sleeve hitch, but found a moldboard plow, cultivators and discs for $50. Total used.

Was looking for used dozer blade but alll were older style. Had to buy new. Sleeve hitch attachements are all the same.


----------



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

No problem aegt5000, on my second glass of Burgundy as we speak..... about ready to call it a night. 
Was my first attempt at postiing pics and I thought I was doing something really wierd maybe... 

Appreciate the feedback, was hesitant on GT5000 purchase not really knowing capabilities. I feel now was a worthwhile investment that will earn its keep..


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muchgrass _
> *911 Be on the lookout for used attachments. I bougjh new the blade and sleeve hitch, but found a moldboard plow, cultivators and discs for $50. Total used.
> 
> Was looking for used dozer blade but alll were older style. Had to buy new. Sleeve hitch attachements are all the same. *


I've been keeping my eyes open, but there doesn't seem to be much around here used that I've found so far.

The best I've found so far is Lowe's is selling the same disc as Sears for about $50 less. 

I keep watching the local trader papers around here hoping I can run across a sweet deal like what you're describing, but no luck yet.


----------



## grommeckdr (Sep 23, 2004)

Muchgrass - nice unit....looks exactly like mine. Works GREAT for plowing. Makes quick work of my 90 ft driveway, even with a foot of snow.

I just ordered my JBJr - can't wait for the spring to start the back yard.

Here's mine (when it was brand new - hasn't been this clean since)....


----------



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi grommeckdr, Yep saw that pic when you originally posted it. Nice machine. I have the 26 hp also, and that cart, and blade (obviously). Mine was clean at one point. After mowing I cleaned deck, blew tractor off with shopvac and waxed. Now its just dirty like my retreiver, a mudpuppy.

I too crave the JB jr, and was very close to buying it. Two issues, major cost and wasn't really sure what it would do on the GT. Lots of happy campers here, but hard to know what a machine can /can't do until you drive it. Thats why I went for the dozer blade for now. I can keep the driveway clean, and test out the capability of the GT around the ranch to see if a bucket will be worthwhile. 

Saw the 2005 Sear bucket, like the price, but like others said, if it's not power its not worth having.


----------

